
Samsung demos retina resolution 300dpi tablet display - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/#!/gadgets/news/2011/05/samsung-demos-retina-resolution-300dpi-tablet-display.ars
======
mark-r
Interesting tech, but calling it 300 DPI is a bit dishonest. It takes 2 pixels
to get the full color gamut, so your effective resolution is cut in half.

